# Another one gone to his 72 year old virgin!! lol



## Crusader74 (Aug 20, 2007)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3a7_1187501259[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 20, 2007)

kaboom!!!!!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of that program in 'Nam when the CIA planted "special ammo" etc so the VC would not know it their own ammo would blow up in their face.

Haha, KABOOM KABOOM KABOOM


----------



## 104TN (Aug 20, 2007)

LMFAO. This is what popped up after.

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f77_1187607098[/ame]


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL!!! on both videos!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG that second one was freaking hysterical!

Loved the first one.  Dumbass.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 20, 2007)

ROFL @ that second one.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 20, 2007)

rick said:


> LMFAO. This is what popped up after.



WTF!?


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 20, 2007)

I think he put the round inside upside down:doh:


----------

